# Rigid 4510 or 4512?



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

*Ridgid 4510 or 4512?*

I'm in the market for a solid table saw and I'm looking at both the 4510 and 4510 saws from Ridgid. Has anyone compared both the 4510 and 4512 directly? Aside from the obvious differences, I was wondering if anyone has had an opportunity to try both saws enough to develop a clear preference, and why.

Both saws have starkly different individual features that some will prefer over the other. For me, I like the portability of the 4510, which has a 15-amp motor and max 4400 rpm. On the other hand, it's hard not to like the steel table 4512, which has a 13-amp motor and max 3450 rpm. Besides the table topologies, the biggest differences I see are the motors and the rip capacities. The 4510 has the stronger motor but the 4512 has the edge when it comes to rip capacity.

Finally, do these ever go on sale from the regular $499 price tag? I'm not in that much of a hurry that I can't wait if it means I can save a few bucks.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Stan, if you need portability, go for the r4510. If not the r4512 will likely serve you much better. The amperage ratings are not directly comparable as they are different type motors. The r4512 should be hands down the better saw, unless as I said portability is an issue.


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

Portability would be great, that's for sure, but when I compare the saws on paper, it seems like the 4512 does have a leg up on the 4510. Can you elaborate on the motor differences as they pertain to torque and expected performance? Better yet, can you translate the 13-amp current draw figure to HP so I can compare it to an old 3 HP Craftsman saw my brother owns.

Right off, I plan to cut a good bit of old growth heart pine upwards to 2" or more thick, so I don't want to kill the motor doing so.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

I am assuming the old craftsman is a contractor type saw. The "3HP" motor is actually 1.5 HP. The advertised(gotta love advertisers!) 3HP is a "develops" rating that is useless. Look at the ratings on the motor itself and you will see what I mean. Its 1.5 HP! I used to have some interesting discussions with customers over that one.

AT 13 amps on an induction motor which I believe is what the r4512 has, that comes out just a tad over 2HP(2.09 to be more exact).


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> I am assuming the old craftsman is a contractor type saw. The "3HP" motor is actually 1.5 HP. The advertised(gotta love advertisers!) 3HP is a "develops" rating that is useless. Look at the ratings on the motor itself and you will see what I mean. Its 1.5 HP! I used to have some interesting discussions with customers over that one.
> 
> AT 13 amps on an induction motor which I believe is what the r4512 has, that comes out just a tad over 2HP(2.09 to be more exact).


Sounds plausible to me. His Craftsman saw is indeed a steel top contractor saw. It seems to be just powerful enough to do the work I need to do, so the extra 33% increase in power should be great.

Can you share the math you used to get those calculations?


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Sure. 

Watts = Amps* Voltage( 13x120 = 1560 watts).

1HP = 746 watts, so 1560/746 = 2.09HP.


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

Dmeadows said:


> Sure.
> 
> Watts = Amps* Voltage( 13x120 = 1560 watts).
> 
> 1HP = 746 watts, so 1560/746 = 2.09HP.


As I thought. I deal with Ohm's Law every day, but in this case couldn't see the forest for the trees. Thanks for making my ears red Duane.


----------



## Dmeadows (Jun 28, 2011)

Stan, I just read your profile and see you are in AV. I was a TV repair tech for about 35 years myself. Also did power tools, treadmills and such things. Also a musician, but far from professional!


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

Yeah Duane, I've been in pro audio for about 30 years, which is our cash cow, but we also do AV, Crestron control systems, and ATA case manufacturing. I don't do any touring now, as a musician or as an engineer, so nowadays I live in the safe confines of the AV world.

I bet you know a good bit about tube amplifiers, and if so, I'd love to pick your brain some time. My main hobbies have become simple electronics (tube guitar amps mainly) and elementary woodworking. We have a Shop-Bot CNC machine for the stuff we build, but I'm putting my own little woodworking shop back together here at home with just the requisite tools. Right now, a solid table saw is about all I know I need to do the simple projects I have in mind.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Stan have you looked at Craigs list?


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Stan, the 270 lb 4512 is a beast, mine is a week old, even added a vacuum attachment for the beast RIDGID shop vac I procured. I built an extension filler for mine and love the extra workspace. Considered adding a little router setup but for now like my free space and decided on a separate router table.

You cannot go wrong with this table. Hey quick tip, ensure the threads are clean on the orange portion while assembling upside down prior to adding the silver legs, mine had a little orange powder-coating over spray on my threads. I found it easier to just set the bottom legs aside and preclean the threads, tap or supplied bolt works fine. This made it easier to attach the leg bottoms. Also ensure you have the correct side facing to the saw front lol, I had mine backwards and thank goodness realized it before flipping this bazzilion pound beast.

Oh just for giggles and grins and because the pro woodworkers on youtube seem to do it, I nickel tested mine on fireup. In fact I triple-nickel-tested mine. Not a nickel fell over, doggone saw is quiet and stable.


----------



## Jaccok (Nov 14, 2011)

Try CPO outlet for sale


----------



## BRAVOGOLFTANGO (Oct 11, 2012)

Forgot to mention mine was $499 @Home Depot, have yet to see it go on sale.


----------



## me5269 (Jun 2, 2011)

I have had good luck with my 4512. 
Some HD's will honor Harbor Freight's 20% coupon (Hint, print out the table saw page that shows HF's 46813 $799 contractor saw and take it with you to prove HF sells contractor saws. I did and got my 4512 for $399). You can also go to the post office and get a moving packet, it has a 10% off Lowes card. If your a vet, most HD's will give you a 10% discount. 
The only thing I looked at on the 4510 was how the blade raise/tilt mechanism worked. Didn't like it.
There's lots of info on the web about the assembly of the 4512. I read lots of them before I bought it. I also downloaded the Craftsman 21833 assembly manual. Its almost the same as the ridgid manual but has pictures rather than drawings.
Good Luck
Mike


----------



## Red Stick (Sep 7, 2011)

I have the 4512, for almost a year now, and love it. Had used a portable saw before which was OK. Even mounted a router table in the opening of the right side. This saw will not leave the shop for a job site, but being on wheels is a big help moving around in my small shop.


----------



## AxlMyk (Jun 13, 2006)

I'm not sure which is which, but the top picture looks like a plastic body. That's a deal breaker for me.
Is that supposed 3hp motor a universal type motor? If so, that's deal breaker number 2.

The lower picture looks more like something built to last.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

AxlMyk said:


> I'm not sure which is which, but the top picture looks like a plastic body. That's a deal breaker for me.
> Is that supposed 3hp motor a universal type motor? If so, that's deal breaker number 2.
> 
> The lower picture looks more like something built to last.


Hi Mike - the top picture is the 4510 which is the saw I have. Yep, universal motor, not sure what HP number the marketeers put on it, don't pay attention to that anyway. Yep, also a plastic body shroud. Been a pretty decent saw though. I needed the foldability(?) because of the tight basement shop. Couldn't have gotten a 4512 down there anyway. 
Personal opinion?? the 4512 is a lot more saw for the price difference but the 4510 isn't a terrible option by any means. Only thing I've seen close is the Bosch 4100 and I don't see a nickels worth of difference, much less the $200 they are asking.


----------



## Gaffboat (Mar 11, 2012)

My experience is like Brett's. Mine is also about a week old and I built an extension filler too. The saw is very heavy but when the casters are lowered it floats along the floor with ease. It is a great improvement over my old Ryobi BT3000. It is also considerably quieter. The motor almost purrs when it is running and as Brett said, passes the nickel test with ease.



BRAVOGOLFTANGO said:


> Stan, the 270 lb 4512 is a beast, mine is a week old, even added a vacuum attachment for the beast RIDGID shop vac I procured. I built an extension filler for mine and love the extra workspace. Considered adding a little router setup but for now like my free space and decided on a separate router table.
> 
> You cannot go wrong with this table. Hey quick tip, ensure the threads are clean on the orange portion while assembling upside down prior to adding the silver legs, mine had a little orange powder-coating over spray on my threads. I found it easier to just set the bottom legs aside and preclean the threads, tap or supplied bolt works fine. This made it easier to attach the leg bottoms. Also ensure you have the correct side facing to the saw front lol, I had mine backwards and thank goodness realized it before flipping this bazzilion pound beast.
> 
> Oh just for giggles and grins and because the pro woodworkers on youtube seem to do it, I nickel tested mine on fireup. In fact I triple-nickel-tested mine. Not a nickel fell over, doggone saw is quiet and stable.


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

Thanks for all the replies fellas (Brett, Jack, Michael, Mike, and Oliver). Michael, thanks especially for the info on possibly getting HD to honor Harbor Freight's coupon. Where can I get my hands on one of those HF coupons?

John, our Home Depot has both saws priced the same at $499, and clearly the 4512 is the superior saw if both are being sold at the same price point. Michael, I also didn't like how the blade raise/tilt mechanism worked on the 4510 and was put off by the plastic body. The wheeled frame on the 4512 will make it portable enough for my needs, that's for sure. It looks like I will try to squeeze some kind of discount on the 4512 from HD and go with that one.


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

OK, my local Home Depot will honor Lowe's coupons, but not those from Harbor freight. Is there another source for a Lowe's coupon other than the post office?


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

mgmine said:


> Stan have you looked at Craigs list?



Yes, I have been checking several of our regional Craigslists regularly for a few weeks, but mainly what comes up are the entry-level Ryobi and Craftsman saws. I don't need a pro saw, but at the same time I want to avoid the headaches and inaccuracies of the cheaper saws. Do you have a specific suggestion Art?


----------



## papawd (Jan 5, 2011)

I have the Ridgid with the wheels for mobility and saw works great especially since I upgraded the blade on the blade handle going up and down yes it could be a better design but just remember after any blade adjustment tighten the handle and so far no problems , my son in law has had one for almost 3 years in his remodeling company used every day and still no problems


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

I am definitely going with the 4512 since it sells for the same $499 as the 4510. According to Sabrina at Home Depot customer service, the Ridgid table saws are sold exclusively by Home Depot, and the 10% discount for vets is only offered during holidays. She also said that HD doesn't honor the Harbor Freight coupons across the board, but that each store manager has the discretion to accept competitor's coupons or not, and my local store does not accept them. So far I have been unable to qualify for any other discounts or locate any coupons although I do plan to check my post office for the Lowe's coupon that Michael mentioned.

If anyone has other ideas for discounts on the 4512, I would certainly appreciate it.


----------



## MAFoElffen (Jun 8, 2012)

Stan Draughon said:


> and the 10% discount for vets is only offered during holidays.


That holiday is "Veteran's Day," which is only a month away. They also honor a 10% Military discount for active duty and retired service members. They honor that every day, all year round.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Stan Draughon said:


> Yes, I have been checking several of our regional Craigslists regularly for a few weeks, but mainly what comes up are the entry-level Ryobi and Craftsman saws. I don't need a pro saw, but at the same time I want to avoid the headaches and inaccuracies of the cheaper saws. Do you have a specific suggestion Art?


I would look for an older Unisaw. They can often be had for under $500 dollars. I'm not sure where in North Carolina you are but starting at the top of the list for NC I found a few of them and one for $175. Here is a listing for one that is a little more but looks like a nice saw that you would never be sorry for buying.
Delta 10" Tilting Arbor Unisaw with Biesemeyer T-sqaure Saw Fence


----------



## Stan Draughon (Oct 2, 2012)

mgmine;...starting at the top of the list for NC I found a few of them and one for $175. Here is a listing for one that is a little more but looks like a nice saw that you would never be sorry for buying.
[url=http://brunswick.craigslist.org/tls/3322204740.html said:


> Delta 10" Tilting Arbor Unisaw with Biesemeyer T-sqaure Saw Fence[/url]


That clearly is a great saw, but I am hoping to spend less than that and for something a bit more mobile. Before I pull the trigger, though, I will make sure I have given the used market a fair chance.


----------

